# Why I Love Outbackers



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So, as I've been PMing the last couple of days with a certain member of this forum who actually called his wife to go check some measurements for me while my wife is on bedrest and our trailer is in storage, it occurred to me that I'm reaching out to a complete stranger (in terms of having never met him) yet someone I'm comfortable enough asking a favor from.

Then it hit me. I REALLY enjoy this site. Then another thing hit me...there is a level of trust here on this forum that just astounds me! I have come to more than a few realizations and things I've learned that hopefully people will add to...

1) Towing a 36' trailer with a 1/2 SUV is a BAD idea
2) When buying a new TV, don't ask which one is best, it will lead to a thread that will get cut short (thanks to our great administrators)
3) CamperAndy knows EVERYTHING there is to know about travel trailers
4) Colorado~Dirtbikers (Carey) knows everything there is to know about towing
5) Nathan knows enough to be dangerous at everything
6) People genuinely care for others here (just see the threads where people have asked for thoughts and prayers for illness or even passing of loved ones
7) Outbackers.com is more than a forum, its a convergence of caring people and a wealth of knowledge
8) I owe a debt of gratitude for those who steered me into my current TV purchase

Just wanted to share that with you guys and say a hearty thank you to all of you.

I'm sure others have things they've learned on here or had the "a-ha" moment like I did today. Kudos to the owners and administrators of this site. It continues to be what it was meant to be when it was created.

Man, I must have a baby coming next week cause that was one mushy post!









to salvage my man-hood, here's a self portrait









--JT


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

geez... I just about started to cry..


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Agree 100%. In the past year my family and I have met some of the nicest people, mainly thru this site. It amazes me how total strangers can back a TT into a site and instantly become friends mainly because of one common interest. Not to mention the replies that you get to your posts (weither informational, or just to say Hi) from people that are 3000 miles away. If only the World were as friendly as this site!!!!

Thank You Outbacker's,









Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

what they said many times over! As one who has been on the receiving end of Outbackers prayers and thoughts there is nothing that can compare!! The world would be a better place if they followed the Outbackers code for sure!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Makes you wonder if its something about outbackers or RVers in general. Goes back to the theft thread, you really don't have to worry about it much when RVing.

Whatever it is, much more of it is needed! Would it be wrong just to start an Outbackers compound?


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Outbackers have taught us so much. The generous sharing of information, the caring and the support for all the members is something you certainly don't find everywhere. We will certainly second this one.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> Man, I must have a baby coming next week cause that was one mushy post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I think I saw you this past weekend in Shanghai!! You were the guy with the pink umbrella and the purse!???


















Yes this site is great, great people, great friends, great advice.

No need to check in your MANCARD.

DAN


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it is Rv'ers in general that are like minded people with similar moral structure systems......i also would agree that this is a Great Forum with good people on it. Remember it is the people that make a difference, whether its the posters or the administrators, everyone makes this a really cool place to "sit around the internet campfire"

I also have met some really good people from here, Formed some very close friendships!! i have also found another forum that spun out of this great place that also has some really good people on it. So i am thankful for all of the friendships i have made and will continue to make









Good luck with the new arrival coming









Clarke

PS. Maaaare (as i am often heard yelling for her while camping) Mary, didn't mind a bit...... and my wife better not be pregnant since i got mushy in my reply


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what everyone else said! oh, and Camper Andy knows everything about everything


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

DOUBLE T I LOVE YOU MAN!

oh and we're out of beer too...burp!
























Randy


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It is a great forum, but if you want to list who makes it this great, it's going to be a LOT longer list. Everyone here contributes to making this a place we want to hang out. If Mods were shutting down threads daily then it wouldn't be any fun. No, the fact that we can even talk about borderline controversial issues, see each other's differences, and then move on (hopefully picking up a bit of understanding of how others may feel) is what makes this place special. You're right though, just don't ask which brand of truck!!!


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it's campers. People who love to camp are generally nice people, down to earth and back to earth types. I think the rules and the administrators set the tone for quality and kindness also. I belong to pop-up forums that also have wonderful people. Again, campers and a set of rules about the forum that promote kindness. People that want drama don't want to belong to this type of forum. I love all the ideas everyone has and the helpfulness here. Thanks everyone!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

rsm7 said:


> DOUBLE T I LOVE YOU MAN!
> 
> oh and we're out of beer too...burp!
> 
> ...


Good to see you've got your beer goggles on!

Oh and Dan, my oldest daughter has told me that its ok to like pink cause I have daughters. But not that it matters cause all my umbrellas are maroon and white. Gig 'em Ags!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> It is a great forum, but if you want to list who makes it this great, it's going to be a LOT longer list. Everyone here contributes to making this a place we want to hang out. If Mods were shutting down threads daily then it wouldn't be any fun. No, the fact that we can even talk about borderline controversial issues, see each other's differences, and then move on (hopefully picking up a bit of understanding of how others may feel) is what makes this place special. You're right though, just don't ask which brand of truck!!!


 X2 on everything but the truck comment


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Just ditto.

It is genuinely a place that you would like to see everybody across from ya at the campfire one day.

Clarke with that new truck comin, ya better hope MAAARRR!! isnt pregnant. You WILL be outta seats.

JT good luck with the new one coming and hopefully we won't beat ya there. DW is 35 weeks and measuring 37. DS came at 37 and the gruop from this past weekend of camping actually said her belly dropped noticeably over the weekend.

Good times.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow do I feel bad. I was just here for the free food.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

to the pregnant Moms and Dads. The baby will come when it's ready regardless of what you or the doctors think is a good time. That's what my parents always said, and they had 13 so I trust 'em!!
Best of luck to you all!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> DS came at 37 and the gruop from this past weekend of camping actually said her belly dropped noticeably over the weekend.


Don't Lump me into saying anything about a pregnant ladies Belly......... I don't want Krristen kicking my a$$ for comments









I forgot to add a "outbacker friendly" ........ This Guy i met on here







...... well he had an outfitter friend who was getting rid of some old equipment........ so i get a message from this outbacker... that if i want some of this nice used equipment for a steal....... come on up and get it.

Same guy this year Goes from Silverado to a Dodge







so we are camping in April with a group and he walks over and gives me a part (auxiliary tank adapter) that he no longer has a use for since he switched trucks...Tells me he knows i can use it when my new truck comes....

I remember a family that is not on so much anymore whom i never met, giving me all kinds of help on traveling through their area and what to avoid....

We had Outbacker friends travel over an hour to our home for a last minute impromptu Winter potluck

I could keep going....i will stop now......

Jeeeez My Wife better not be pregnant!! getting to Sappy LOL

Long and Short there is an environment here that fosters an environment of genuine Folks.

I will now step down from my soap box (national anthem playing in back ground)


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> Just ditto.
> 
> It is genuinely a place that you would like to see everybody across from ya at the campfire one day.
> 
> ...


How did I miss that? Congrats my man! I know ours is coming on Wednesday since its a scheduled c-section. I guess now the race is on for getting back into the rv after the baby comes...we have a natural disadvantage with a c-section so we get a 6 week grace period







I think that also includes who is able to upload pictures faster too!

Yet again...another reason this place is fantastic.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Just ditto.
> 
> It is genuinely a place that you would like to see everybody across from ya at the campfire one day.
> 
> ...


How did I miss that? Congrats my man! I know ours is coming on Wednesday since its a scheduled c-section. I guess now the race is on for getting back into the rv after the baby comes...we have a natural disadvantage with a c-section so we get a 6 week grace period







I think that also includes who is able to upload pictures faster too!

Yet again...another reason this place is fantastic.
[/quote]

Will be thinkin about ya on Wednesday. Good luck. I suspect and hope we will lose this race, but I do believe they will only be few weeks difference in age. So they should get along great when we meet at a rally one day.

As for as our first trip. Well the next scheduled trip is the Acadia Rally in late August. So somewhere around 2 months, although we do have an invite for 2 weeks earlier in OC, Md.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

in looking at my camping schedule and adding a camper to our july trip.......... I realized i have no less than 5 outbackers on every trip this year, and up to 9 on some trips........ And those are not rally's, obviously more on Rally's.

In talking to HootBob last weekend he mentioned the first North East rally were 3 folks getting together.

The site has and continues to GROW but it is still a great place with *GREAT PEOPLE*


----------

